# Has spark, has fuel, has compression, has air and still won’t start.



## Officialcalebparker (Feb 1, 2021)

I have an older Briggs and Stratton 11hp horizontal engine. It had been sitting for 18 years when my papa gave it to me. He said it ran when he parked it. I used a spark tester to confirm it had spark under compression. It did. I don’t have a compression gauge so I put my finger over plug hole and feels like it had good compression. So I put fuel in plug hole and tried to start it and I got nothing. Since I got it I changed the oil and put a new spark plug in it. I also had to put a recoil starter on it since electric starter burned out.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The carb needs to be serviced for sure. Did it turn over easily by hand while the starter was off?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you find the plug is getting wet, perhaps stale fuel is fouling the plug despite you putting fresh fuel in the cylinder directly, or you're putting in too much. We don't prime engines that way, we spray brake or carb. cleaner into the carb. throat. A little is all that's necessary to _see _if it'll fire. Once we know it'll run, we address the carburetor or other issues. Kudos on using a spark tester and not the plug itself.


----------



## Officialcalebgparker (Feb 4, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The carb needs to be serviced for sure. Did it turn over easily by hand while the starter was off?


Motor turned over fine.


----------



## Delorean.nerd (Sep 9, 2021)

Officialcalebparker said:


> So I put fuel in the plug hole and tried to start it and I got nothing


So did you put the spark plug back In after you did this I have to assume you did but just making sure  
also if you clean the carb really good or possibly find a replacement I know it's going to be hard but it's worth a shot notings impossible and a second thing to check is the valve clearance check that when the piston is at the top dead center that the rocker arms under the OHV cover lose and able to move and let the (14.7/1) air-fuel mixture and exhaust out and didn't get adjusted back wards and a third thing repace any gaskets you remove to prevent problems once you get it running again.


----------

